# Peanut hay



## Jashaira (Sep 25, 2009)

Over at a friends feed stor they just got some peanut hay. Is this good for rabbits? I know the horses loved andit is the same price as the TnA. Just wanted to know befor I went and got a bale. With 4 rabbits I thin bale is the better way to go.


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've never heard of peanut hay before.

Do you know what it's nutritional break down is?

--Dawn


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 26, 2009)

From what I've read, it's similar to alfalfa in composition. But that was about Perennial Peanut hay, which is not the vines that come from growing the peanut plant, but another plant.


----------



## Saudade (Sep 26, 2009)

From what I can see it's an okay hay, though i'll leave it up to the more learned to decipher the rest.

It's used for a lot of animals and a fair few sites have it listed for rabbits as a feed.



*edit*

okay the tables I included did something weird so here's the site:

http://horsesinthesouth.com/articles/HorseCare/peanut-hay.asp


----------



## ra7751 (Sep 26, 2009)

It can be used....but it is a legume like alfalfa. It is high octane. If I were to feed it, small amounts but I don't use it here just because it's not something that can be easily found and I am not sure if the states actually test peanut hay for quality....something I will look into. I don't know of many people that feed peanut hay to rabbit (or horses either). The peanut hay I have seen usually contains a lot of weeds....and some of those weeds can be toxic.

Randy


----------



## Saudade (Sep 26, 2009)

Randy: It grows mainly down south and is used sometimes with horses but causes something called 'choke'.


----------



## Jashaira (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you for the input I will just stick with the TnA hay to be safe. I never fed any of this to my horses just heard that they loved it and the hay bales them self smell so good.


----------

